# Can I dope now?



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

I’m 44 and wouldnt be competing for anything except the town limit sign. I’m hoping to get on some regime that could get me in the fastest shape of my life but with minimal actual cycling. Can I get epo? Is there a doping guide available yet? Steroids seem risky.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Risks and alternatives - I have not experience with it but thought it might help your decision making process

https://www.hammernutrition.com/knowledge/endurance-library/diet-for-increasing-natural-epo/

The amateur's complete guide to blood doping - Men's Health

EPO Boost is just a bunch of stuff a good diet would have from what I have read though.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

hummina shadeeba said:


> I’m 44 and wouldnt be competing for anything except the town limit sign. I’m hoping to get on some regime that could get me in the fastest shape of my life but with minimal actual cycling. Can I get epo? Is there a doping guide available yet? Steroids seem risky.


Ebike like the Trek Domane+ is your huckleberry. . .


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Ebike like the Trek Domane+ is your huckleberry. . .


If you are asking for fast with minimal cycling, Ebike is definitely your best bet. The adverse effects of performance enhancing drugs are not good and a risk to your health to much longer than your interest in being fast.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

jspharmd said:


> If you are asking for fast with minimal cycling, Ebike is definitely your best bet. The adverse effects of performance enhancing drugs are not good and a risk to your health to much longer than your interest in being fast.


Yeah, but think what you could do if you stacked an e-bike AND doping!


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

That makes sense for 2019. A hybrid dope. Elec-po.
some pro is probably laughing and really that was 2015. 
This will be my year. I’m going to crush those kids.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Testosterone injections. Instant improvement.
E-bikes are for commuters, seniors and wimpy enthusiasts.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

ebikes doesn't give the same satisfaction of having to lie to your buddies. Everyone will know you ride an ebike and immediately look at you as a gramp. With doping, you can fool the others, surely there is more satisfaction here. At age 44, testosterone will give a boost across the board in performance, both strength and endurance. But once you go down the road of T, it's for life because your balls will shrink and they don't recover at this age. Damn.


----------



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

Get your doctor to check your T levels and see if you can't get a booster. Beyond that unless you have some medical condition that requires steroids or etc its quite illegal and you don't want to go to jail just because you wanted to ride your bike faster.


----------

